# Mechanicburg F.H round



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Mechanicsburg*

I'll be there!!! Can't shoot that course too much prior to Nationals.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

hmmm A meet, and greet with the national course might have to make that trip. I shot there last summer for the state shoot, very very nice courses at Mechanicsburg.
Guess I'll see you on the 20th


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Archerpap,

Are you shooting 14H/14F both days? I was wondering if you can get a full 28 targets one day. I would like to consider shooting, but I don't want to stay overnight.

Thanks.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, they will be shooting 14F/14H both days. If people are close enough, they would prabably even let them shoot both Saturday and Sunday as guests.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Same rules and scoring on the F/H as the PSAA?


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes...The Penn Dutch League follows PSAA rules.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

Bownut61 said:


> I'll be there!!! Can't shoot that course too much prior to Nationals.


I should also be there! Look Out Clint!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Bump....come on out and get ready for nationals.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Nats warm-up*

I may come up this weekend and try out the ranges as a guest there. Are there any major differences between NFAA and PSAA rules governing the FS divisions that I need to be aware of? Thanks and appreciate the invite.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

No, the only difference is in the bowhunter rules. What ever class you shoot, just shoot it as the NFAA rules. I also think there are some differences in some of the fans on the hunter round. NFAA is left and right, as PSAA shoots in a horseshoe or U pattern...I believe this is only on the 28 & 32 fans. Come on up and have a good time!


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Just an FYI this weekend is a chance to see the Mechanicsburg club for first time if you are going to be shooting nationals.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Please no rain!!*

Just checked the weather on NOAA. Only 20% chance of showers in the morning which ain't nuttin!!! I'll be there!!!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Well...I guess those who showed up yesterday got a little wet, if they shot at all. Today started out a little gloomy, but by the start of the second half, the sun was shining bright, and started to get pretty warm out. We started at about 8:15am, and were done by 11:30...just in time to take dad out for Father's Day dinner. Hope those that came out today had a great time, and those that didn't make it, hope to see you all at states or nationals.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

we were able to get 15 in yesterday and 28 today. Thanks for a great shoot!


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

blondstar said:


> we were able to get 15 in yesterday and 28 today. Thanks for a great shoot!


I was wondering if it was you who was talking to the fellow with the motorcycle on sat morn at the club?


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

barebowstixx said:


> I was wondering if it was you who was talking to the fellow with the motorcycle on sat morn at the club?


We got there around 11 on Sat, so not sure if that was me or not


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> We got there around 11 on Sat, so not sure if that was me or not


Oh Lisa,
Just go ahead and post up a pix of yourself - then he won't have to wonder anymore.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Oh Lisa,
> Just go ahead and post up a pix of yourself - then he won't have to wonder anymore.


Have one on my profile for all to admire LOL


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Penn Dutch Field*

Does anyone know if the Penn Dutch shoot was considered a rain out??? I was away and would like to make this shoot up at my club.


----------



## 600 60X (Mar 8, 2004)

Yes it was a rain out

Jason Carbaugh


----------

